# Budget minded mount?



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Police officer friend of the family put his son on his first buck during the youth season. Small 4 point. Being on a cops budget along with having his son in hockey he was asking what I thought about having a mount done for about $250. I told him I don't think he could get a shoulder mount for that much and if he did it would not be very good.

Anybody have any other options I could give him or possibly know somebody that's running a youth special??

I've mentioned antler mounts and such but he really wants to get his boy a hide mount.

Thanks!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Requests like this one are not uncommon in the taxidermy profession. One option is for the officer to save up until he can pay for a great job. A properly wrapped cape will stay safely frozen for at least a year. Another option (for some taxidermists) is for the officer to make payments. Under no circumstances would I advise his shopping for a "taxidermist" solely based on which one is the cheapest.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Um, well most Taxi's are about 6months to a year out on turn around. After a deposit, he shouldn't have much trouble saving the rest over the course of this time frame. I would stear clear of any $250 heads. 

Mike


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ill agree w/ the above. the deposit is usually half... and your gunna be hard pressed to find any one under 350 400 thats even worth going to... by the time you pay the deposit, a year later you should be able to save enough beer cans and change to pay the balance... good luck and grats to the youngin.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Understood guys. But I think the $250 is a year of saving I've got a few leads so far but I understand a guy would have to cut some corners to make anything for their time on a $250 head. Thanks for the PM' so far


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

tgafish said:


> Understood guys. But I think the $250 is a year of saving I've got a few leads so far but I understand a guy would have to cut some corners to make anything for their time on a $250 head. Thanks for the PM' so far


if its that important, why cut corners, save up until it can be done right and by a PROFESSIONAL... any one who does it for $250 isnt worth letting near it... unless its a charity offer from some really nice taxidermist who doesn't mind losing money for his work. sadly customers who go based off price first, 99.9% are not happy w/ their mount. be careful.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Personally I'd go with the "European" style mount instead. IMO the smaller racks look a lot better as Euro mounts, the rack itself is often overshadowed by the shoulder mounts. Plus he could always come back at a later time and have the antlers placed into another cape.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...there is a really good chance the Cop is still making more than us. Sad but true.

Mitch


----------



## jmessenger (Apr 3, 2009)




----------

